

In Its Latest Crusade, Google Takes on Patents - shaggy_prime
http://gigaom.com/2011/04/04/in-its-latest-crusade-google-takes-on-patents/

======
joe_the_user
Actually, the event described isn't Google taking on the patent system. It is
Google buying a bunch of patents.

And sadly, that action involves instead accepting the rent-seeking,
protection-racketeering business as usual.

I was hoping that Google had decided to put its weight behind some effort to
invalidate software patents in general. Something like this would certainly be
in Google's interest but I suspect they chickened out when they understood the
forces arrayed against them.

Edit: I'm happy to notice their blog post still pushes for patent reform. But
this is them protecting themselves in the mean-time.

~~~
shaggy_prime
Ultimately, even though every company might be challenging the patent system,
they will look forward to do so without any damage to them. It might look like
Google is buying a bunch of patents, but if you actually look at it properly,
its as if they are angrily buying it out and protesting in the background, not
too loud which might put them in trouble!!!

